# External EZ-Pass tag = Increase drag coefficient?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

teetadapee said:


> I am in the process of ordering an EZ-Pass tag for my Cruze Eco. I have an option for an internal or external tag. My question is if I opt for the external tag, will it increase the drag coefficient? Hence lowering MPG?


What does this tag look like?


----------



## teetadapee (Jun 26, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What does this tag look like?


It attaches on top of the front license plate. It's basically a small black rectangular box.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

teetadapee said:


> It attaches on top of the front license plate. It's basically a small black rectangular box.


It won't be of any consequence. I'd be cautious of it getting stolen, but it won't cause any remotely significant or even measurable amount of drag.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The internal one works just fine. My Cruze has one, and it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You should be more concerned about it getting stolen than CD. People will steal your credit-card linked EZ-Pass and drive through 30 toll booths. Guess what, if your credit card is decilined, EZPass AND the Tolling Agency charge a $25 fee *each* time you cross a toll. My friend lost his card, had it cut off and forgot it was linked to EZPass. One week of Vacation he was over $1,000 in toll violations... EZPass will also try to blame YOU for going through the toll booth with a difference license plate!

Just put it on your windshield like everyone else. It doesn't look the best, but it does it's job.


----------

